# Ideas for house



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

not electrical

but she should build a sex dungeon in the basement


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

drspec said:


> not electrical
> 
> but she should build a sex dungeon in the basement


that may require electricity:thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Good luck, I find GC's not very cooperative when it comes to HO's spending extra money on fancy "new" electrical things. GC's are so useless. 

Lighting control is a big one.. many systems available, and many concepts for control.. it's amazing. Next step, integrating tablet/smartphone home control into a light duty automation system… pre-wire right now, wireless anything sucks.

One thing I really like is having the crown installed with a space at the top (Maybe 2"), where you can lay LED strips along the top to cast light up at the ceiling… really cool effect. Get a dimmable driver too.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Put a whole house audio system in. Run some cat5 to each volume control location and put in some 16gauge speaker wire in the walls where you want them. It should be an easy up-sell for someone like this.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Whether it makes a difference, the couple is I'm guessing upper 50's in age, maybe lower 60s.



FrunkSlammer said:


> Good luck, I find GC's not very cooperative when it comes to HO's spending extra money on fancy "new" electrical things. GC's are so useless.
> 
> Lighting control is a big one.. many systems available, and many concepts for control.. it's amazing. Next step, integrating tablet/smartphone home control into a light duty automation system… pre-wire right now, wireless anything sucks.
> 
> One thing I really like is having the crown installed with a space at the top (Maybe 2"), where you can lay LED strips along the top to cast light up at the ceiling… really cool effect. Get a dimmable driver too.


There is no certain GC. Almost all the homes in are area are custom and no GC as most would think. The carpenter/builder is the GC. He helps where we need it and answers questions, but for the actual work, we always talk directly to the HO. This job is also all T&M. They currently live a block away, so she can come down and answer our questions with relative ease. 


triden said:


> Put a whole house audio system in. Run some cat5 to each volume control location and put in some 16gauge speaker wire in the walls where you want them. It should be an easy up-sell for someone like this.


Something along them lines is already in the plans. Their having a company that specializes in that sort of thing come in.


----------



## frankft (Jan 26, 2008)

Built in night lights that go in a device box, and USB chargers that also go in a device box.


----------



## panelbuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

Switched receptacles in any mantels or shelves that might have a light.

In floor receptacles wherever they might have furniture in the middle of the room (piano)


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the idea of the sex dungeon. (does she like "new" penises ?)
Maybe a sex trapeze would be nice too.

How about a planetarium, or a large telescope with an observation deck ?

A missle launching pad would be nice, too. or even an indoor/outdoor shooting range/skeet range ?

a large tesla coil ?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Put a receptacle on every stud bay. :jester:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Go here...
http://www.legrand.com/EN/control-your-digital-and-electrical-installation_12706.html

Don't worry about Frunk, wireless is wonderful.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

They do have a certain kind of dungeon, it's called the "Gun Room." It's a room in the basement. Couple of the walls are the concrete foundation. The framed walls are 8" on center and there is 5/8" rebar going horizontally through the walls 12" on center. 




panelbuilder said:


> Switched receptacles in any mantels or shelves that might have a light.
> 
> In floor receptacles wherever they might have furniture in the middle of the room (piano)


She asked about wireless lamps because she doesn't want floor receptacles. 
The living area will be a big open style room. She's worried about floor receptacles because she says she likes to move furniture around all the time and then they won't be in the right spot.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Can't think of a reason, since you're crawling all over the soffit's anyhow, to not put in provisions for POE/IP cameras around the house.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

In hallways, she should have the crown molding dropped a few inches, and lay LED tape in them, and run them off an occupancy sensor. That way, when you want to go to the bathroom or kitchen, the led tape will come on giving a nice glow so you can see where you are going, but without getting blinded in the middle of the night when you are groggy. When I build a house someday, it will be getting that feature.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

papaotis said:


> that may require electricity:thumbup:


 
naw man......sex dungeons don't get electricity

candles and whips man


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

drspec said:


> naw man......sex dungeons don't get electricity
> 
> candles and whips man


 ...and spiders.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

drspec said:


> naw man......sex dungeons don't get electricity
> 
> candles and whips man


No electricity? What do you clip on the nipples?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Bbsound said:


> No electricity? What do you clip on the nipples?


Tassels....


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

run 2" sch 40 from a central area out to nutone vac inlets , then make it to a shop vac w/relay.....cheap & easy

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> run 2" sch 40 from a central area out to nutone vac inlets , then make it to a shop vac w/relay.....cheap & easy
> 
> ~CS~


+1. Central Vac rocks.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> +1. Central Vac rocks.


 that would be all good except using electrical pvc for a vac system would be a disaster


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drspec said:


> that would be all good except using electrical pvc for a vac system would be a disaster


 What happens?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Big John said:


> What happens?


electrical pvc and plumbing pvc isn't completely smooth inside and will catch particles and cause major clogs

that's why they make the thinwall pipe for vacuum systems. completely smooth interior


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Big John said:


> Didn't know that. Thanks.


 a lot of people don't

I wish I didn't

vacuum systems suck to plumb in and pay ****

I only add onto existing systems now


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

drspec said:


> that would be all good except using electrical pvc for a vac system would be a disaster


True. We buy the nutone 8' pipe. Never used electrical conduit for it. Didn't catch that part.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

This Lady's home needs a Built in Pasta Cooker .

Put it in the Island . Next to the sink .





Pete


----------



## CES (Jan 18, 2013)

*Something Simple*

Some switching located lower and next to bed for reading or exterior security lights, not much extra expense and women like the quick and easy access.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CES said:


> Some switching located lower and next to bed....


 I always laughed when customers wanted that. One house they had a couple groups of four-gangs so they could control everything from their bed. I was wiring it thinking_ "Jesus, I hope you people never want to rearrange the room!"_ :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah just use The Clapper and be done. Switches are so 1950's.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't even know what's out there now, but if I did custom resi I would definitely look into what it took to control everything from someone's iPhone. I bet a lot of homeowners would be all over that.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> I don't even know what's out there now, but if I did custom resi I would definitely look into what it took to control everything from someone's iPhone. I bet a lot of homeowners would be all over that.









I have a 3M stat and an App on my phone/IPad and it works great.

$80ish


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, I remember that one. It was about the same time my buddy installed his wifi enabled garage-door-opener. Things like these seems like they'd be great upsells.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I remember that one. It was about the same time my buddy installed his wifi enabled garage-door-opener. Things like these seems like they'd be great upsells.


I looked at the Craftsman garage opener last year, the web enabled app had a monthly fee with it. 
I like the free idea myself.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> +1. Central Vac rocks.


Doesn't that hurt the nipples?  :blink::blink:

Or is that not where you're applying it? :whistling2:


:laughing:


----------



## sparky250 (Aug 28, 2012)

Depends on the style of house being built, but I just finished a "transitional" style house and I used retro/vintage push button style switches throughout the house. They are expensive, each switch $10-$20 bucks but customer wanted and paid for them.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

I once wired up a floor heating mat under a granite counter top in a large kitchen island. The HO wanted peoples plates to stay warm, and it was also nice to lean on. You did need an insulated coaster for your beer.


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Toe kick lights in the kitchen.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

MTW said:


> Put a receptacle on every stud bay. :jester:


and a recess between every joist!


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

sparky250 said:


> Depends on the style of house being built, but I just finished a "transitional" style house and I used retro/vintage push button style switches throughout the house. They are expensive, each switch $10-$20 bucks but customer wanted and paid for them.


Which switches did you go with on that job?


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Im also curious about the heating.... the counter top heat mat was mentioned but Im wondering if the place is getting radiant heat or if you can play with floor heating?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Step lights
USB receptacles
Smart switching
240V to the garage for electric vehicle charging

I haven't researched it but, if this is a home that this couple intends to grow old in, you may want to include occupancy sensors and anything else that would help people with reduced abilities.


----------



## Warmupinc (Dec 17, 2013)

*Try warming up the floors - especially the bathroom*

If someone is looking for a nice touch of luxury to their home, heated floors are a great idea, especially for tile floors like in the bathroom. Electric radiant floor heating systems can generate up to 14W/sq ft when wires are spaced 3" apart. If you properly insulate the floor, it can even be the sole source of heat in a room. We are not talking about a huge amperage draw either. Most floor heating thermostats can handle up to 15amps and if you use a quality heating system, you can do allot within those parameters.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

a urinal.


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

When I built my house I wanted a outlet at each window in the front of the house,with the top of the outlet to be controlled by a sw. on the first floor. I could contol all the christsmas trees from the sw. I forgot to do that, My house is 6200 sq. ft. I had too much on my pea brain.


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

drspec said:


> that would be all good except using electrical pvc for a vac system would be a disaster


 

I have pvc for a vac system and it works great!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jr360 said:


> I have pvc for a vac system and it works great!


it doesnt count if you never use it...:laughing:


----------



## jr360 (Dec 7, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> a urinal.


 

I like the urinal ideal. Wished I had done that!


----------



## tomgt63 (Jun 21, 2010)

When I finally build my dream house I will flip a switch and melt all the snow off my drive and walkways.


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

tomgt63 said:


> When I finally build my dream house I will flip a switch and melt all the snow off my drive and walkways.


Done that with loading docks before. Takes a while to hear up so don't expect instant melting. Works great though


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jr360 said:


> I like the urinal ideal. Wished I had done that!


 A friend of mine somehow convinced his landlord to install a urinal. I'll admit, I was jealous. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

tomgt63 said:


> When I finally build my dream house I will flip a switch and melt all the snow off my drive and walkways.


It's expensive to buy and expensive to operate, though. We have done tire tracks rather than the complete driveway. EasyHeat makes a sensor that sits in the concrete and senses temperature and moisture. Best to melt the snow as it falls.

We also did a fenced off area for a home owner's dog. She didn't want Fido to get cold feet I guess.


----------

